# need a Structural solution



## cda (Jun 11, 2014)

http://www.wptv.com/news/national/luxury-home-in-texas-clings-to-collapsing-cliff-at-lake-whitney


----------



## steveray (Jun 11, 2014)

Sky hooks? Load bearing air? Try changing the muffler bearings and blinker fluid....Sorry, too much coffee this AM....


----------



## mark handler (Jun 11, 2014)

Solution

Stop building on cliffs and unstable ground

Like all the homes in Florida the keep building over sinkhole areas, stupid


----------



## mark handler (Jun 11, 2014)

Need a Structural solution

Fill in the lake, stabilize the soil, rebuild


----------



## Frank (Jun 11, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> SolutionStop building on cliffs and unstable ground
> 
> Like all the homes in Florida the keep building over sinkhole areas, stupid


Next you will want to tell people not to build on oceanfront sand beach in a hurricain zone on a barrier island.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 11, 2014)

Who would even consider building somewhere like that?  It's all undercut along that side.

Not to mention it is a man made lake.  Sheeesh


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 11, 2014)

The homeowner assumes the risk for buying, building and living in areas such as these noted.......Ah WPTV...my old TV station....


----------



## Frank (Jun 11, 2014)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> The homeowner assumes the risk for buying, building and living in areas such as these noted.......Ah WPTV...my old TV station....


Sometimes--in flood areas the taxpayer does with subsidized flood insurance.


----------



## north star (Jun 11, 2014)

** * **&** * **

"Caveat emptor" my very rich friend, ...caveat emptor !

If you are buying expensive jewels, it has been said that "_If you do not know_

_your jewels, then you had better know your jeweler._".....I think that line of

reasoning also applies to a number of other professions [  i.e. - builders,

...contractors,  ...realtors,  ...building inspectors,  ...code officials, etc., etc.,

etc.  ]    

** * **&** * **


----------



## mark handler (Jun 11, 2014)

Frank said:
			
		

> Next you will want to tell people not to build on oceanfront sand beach in a hurricain zone on a barrier island.


Or in a flood zone.....

Or earthquake.....


----------



## steveray (Jun 11, 2014)

Frank said:
			
		

> Sometimes--in flood areas the taxpayer does with subsidized flood insurance.


Or hurricane, or tornado, or earthquake, or wildfire. or blizzard......The taxpayer always pays...


----------



## Frank (Jun 11, 2014)

The thing is each area with natural hazards also has natural advantages--river port has to be in flood zone.  Hurricanes damage the coast but bring needed rain for agriculture and citys.  Midwest thunderstorms water the country's grain crop, and breed tornados.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 11, 2014)

Don't we always pay?


----------



## fatboy (Jun 11, 2014)

Flow Fill?


----------



## north star (Jun 11, 2014)

( = = = )



Possibly a fix similar to the Grand Canyon Skywalk project ?



*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Canyon_Skywalk*



*( = = = )*


----------



## mark handler (Jun 11, 2014)

did you see the secondary crack.... It's toast.


----------



## cda (Jun 11, 2014)

Would you approve it???:::::

http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/10-design-tornado-proof-home


----------



## north star (Jun 11, 2014)

*= = %*

Unstable soils & high groundwater tables going to be problem ???

*% = =*


----------



## Frank (Jun 11, 2014)

7 years old.  I suspect the geotech report has some language about the need to protect the base of the hill from wave/wake action that did not get built.  Heavy recreational powerboat use equals alot of wake wash to erode the base of the hill.

This was likely not an overnight issue and action could have been taken even after considerable erosion/crumbling back to stop and reinforce before it got this far.


----------



## allis_ch (Jun 11, 2014)

From the looks of the left side remaining, it looks like they were trying to build over the water.  It looks like they have succeded.


----------



## steveray (Jun 11, 2014)

Anyone else have the urge to go push on it?


----------



## mjesse (Jun 12, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> SolutionStop building on cliffs and unstable ground
> 
> Like all the homes in Florida the keep building over sinkhole areas, stupid


...says the man living in earthquake and wildfire country.

My underground bunker in the woods of Wisconsin is safe from everything except killer worms


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks like the lake would want to demo the house, before all that debris falls in the lake


----------



## Mark K (Jun 12, 2014)

And when the house falls in the lake the appropriate agency can write them up for polluting the lake.


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2014)

The federal gov??

They probably do not know they even own it

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Whitney_(Texas)


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2014)

http://digitaldeconstruction.com/texas-house-verge-falling-cliff-live-video/#.U5jgRYm9K0c


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 12, 2014)

I can fix that.

I'll need a few hanks of rope, any old Ford Powerstroke, and a good cigar.

Here, hold my beer...

Brent


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 12, 2014)

Frank said:
			
		

> 7 years old.  I suspect the geotech report has some language about the need to protect the base of the hill from wave/wake action that did not get built.  Heavy recreational powerboat use equals alot of wake wash to erode the base of the hill.This was likely not an overnight issue and action could have been taken even after considerable erosion/crumbling back to stop and reinforce before it got this far.


Looking at it in more detail, it may have happened relatively quick.

On the wider shot the cliff is only failing at that spot, with no wave undercutting.

Whaddya want to bet it was due to the landscaping?

Brent.


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2014)

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/House-on-Lake-Whitney-Cliff-Falling-Into-Lake-262718721.html


----------



## fatboy (Jun 12, 2014)

Do everyone a favor, pull it down now, away.........hate to think about the clean up down below......


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2014)

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/House-on-Lake-Whitney-Cliff-Falling-Into-Lake-262718721.html


----------



## Frank (Jun 13, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Looking at it in more detail, it may have happened relatively quick.On the wider shot the cliff is only failing at that spot, with no wave undercutting.
> 
> Whaddya want to bet it was due to the landscaping?
> 
> Brent.


The fill under the house did not help.

To the left the cliff actually hangs out over the water supporting the wave undercut theory.  Looking at it on mapquest sat view you can see about 200 ft of cliff including the now fallen part has considerable negative slope.  The house at the outher end of the street is in similar danger along with a number of others down the lake on the higher ground.

The bare nature of the cliff shows that it is retreating across its entire front--if it was not flaking off regularly something would be growing.

IF the wave undercut action is not protected against the whole neighborhood is in danger.  An aggrivating factor is that as a flood control reservoir the water levels vary considerably over time water level is down 12 feet from what is was in 2012


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2014)

live feed:::

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Lake-Whitney-Cliff-House-May-Be-Burned-Thursday-262911821.html


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2014)

Getting ready to torch it

Not sure how they think a masonry clad house will burn completely


----------



## mark handler (Jun 13, 2014)

Structural Solution


----------



## mark handler (Jun 13, 2014)

http://news.msn.com/offbeat/crews-begin-burning-house-teetering-on-texas-cliff

Oh Well they burned it instead.....


----------



## hlfireinspector (Jun 14, 2014)

Problem solved


----------

